# [SOLVED] T42 Thinkpad Boot Menu



## pittardaddy (Mar 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to get this laptop to the boot menu? I need to install a fresh version of Windows XP on it. Thx!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: T42 Thinkpad Boot Menu*

When IBM logo appears at start up, press F1 (or you can see on the screen what key to press example 'ACCESS' button).


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: T42 Thinkpad Boot Menu*

Google says F1. If that doesn't work try all the F keys, del, or esc.


----------



## pittardaddy (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: T42 Thinkpad Boot Menu*

Thanks fellers!


----------



## T42 (Aug 10, 2009)

Its F12 on mine.


----------

